# 8 months and first heat?



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

My parents have an in tact male so we were going to visit them on labor day but I guess we won't be able to now. Will it be alright to visit with her on thanksgiving? I don't want to do her spay until she's over a year.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, that is early! It's like my best friend who got her period when she was 9, and that was back in the 80s! Anyhow, she should be safe to be around intact males at Thanksgiving, for sure.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

shell said:


> My parents have an in tact male so we were going to visit them on labor day but I guess we won't be able to now. Will it be alright to visit with her on thanksgiving? I don't want to do her spay until she's over a year.



Ask your vet, but I don't know if there is any reason to wait longer than three months past the start of the first heat - I think growth plates should be closed and her body fully matured now. Also be aware that their cycles can be irregular when they are young. My friend's poodle had a second heat 3 months after the first. Time wasn't spayed until four months after her first, and the surgeon said she was JUST about to come in again. So indeed you may have a problem with thanksgiving if she isn't spayed before then...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

But just think about how cute she'd look in ruffled panties LOL!!! I've had many females go into heat before they turned 1!!! And in the 'old days' you usually had 2 or more neighborhood dogs making your front yard home! Hahahaha!!!!!! Things sure have changed!!!!!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ask your vet, but I don't know if there is any reason to wait longer than three months past the start of the first heat - I think growth plates should be closed and her body fully matured now. Also be aware that their cycles can be irregular when they are young. My friend's poodle had a second heat 3 months after the first. Time wasn't spayed until four months after her first, and the surgeon said she was JUST about to come in again. So indeed you may have a problem with thanksgiving if she isn't spayed before then...


I am confused. My vet and others I have talked to said that the growth plate for standard poodles close between 12 and 18 months. Is this not true?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow that does seem early, I was thinking more like a year old for Dolly too. Abbey had her spay & pexie at 8 1/2 months, before her first heat due to other problems.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I was thinking of having Poppy spayed at about a year old too. 

This gives me a lot to think about....will have to talk it over with my vet. I did Iris and Rose at about 9 months, if I remember correctly. Neither had come into heat yet.

Thanks for letting us know.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

shell said:


> I am confused. My vet and others I have talked to said that the growth plate for standard poodles close between 12 and 18 months. Is this not true?



But that is also the time frame in which they normally have their first heat - I think there is a connection.
If you want to be certain, have the Vet do X-rays after her heat, that will tell you for sure if the growth plates are closed.
Or resolve that you may not be going home for thanksgiving this year...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

shell said:


> I am not ready for this! She is still a baby! :argh: Addison is 3 days away from being 8 months old and is in heat.  I found a little bit of blood on her bed and I checked her-its just a tiny bit. I thought it wasn't supposed to be till about a year?



I was reading an article awhile back about this. The article was written by a vet so I'm assuming it's pretty accurate. It said that a standard poodle can go into heat anywhere between 7 and 15 months of age. I didn't read the whole thing, but I do remember that part. That's a wide area of age range, but I would think that 8 months is still early, but not unheard of. So sorry you will have to change your Labor Day plans, that sucks. :-(


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, that is early! It's like my best friend who got her period when she was 9, and that was back in the 80s! Anyhow, she should be safe to be around intact males at Thanksgiving, for sure.


That shows that all humans mature differently, some very early, others much later. I don't see why animals would be that much different. Some early, some much later.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

shell said:


> I am confused. My vet and others I have talked to said that the growth plate for standard poodles close between 12 and 18 months. Is this not true?


This is true. Just because she's had a heat cycle doesn't mean she is finished with her growth and development. If she were mine, I would consider planning to either spay her halfway between this cycle and the next (so 11-12 months of age) or, if you really wait to wait until a year and a half, you could wait until halfway between her next cycle.

She'll need to be kept away from intact dogs for about 30 days, but it's hard to imagine her still being in heat in 3 months, for Thanksgiving!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

my 8 month old spoo went into heat as well. The breeder said it was normal but on the early side. I did wait until she was over 12 months to spay her.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola was 10 months when she went into heat. I had her spayed I think about a month after. She was very messy although she tried to keep herself clean. I used pants during the heaviest swelling and bleeding.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

She is bleeding much heavier than I expected. She is pretty good a t cleaning herself so I didn't think we would have much of a mess but we have taken to fitting her in an older pair of my husbands boxers. She is not a fan, but he and I sure got a kick out of it at first. I will be glad when her heat is over!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

shell said:


> She is bleeding much heavier than I expected. She is pretty good a t cleaning herself so I didn't think we would have much of a mess but we have taken to fitting her in an older pair of my husbands boxers. She is not a fan, but he and I sure got a kick out of it at first. I will be glad when her heat is over!


You can get cute pants for her to wear to keep the mess to a minimum. I have some friends that really like Bitch Britches. They get them online...can't remember the specific brand or maker, but if you google it or look on Etsy there are tons of adorable options. They're a little more expensive than old boxers, but reusable if you're going to wait until she's a little older before spaying


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

shell said:


> She is bleeding much heavier than I expected. She is pretty good a t cleaning herself so I didn't think we would have much of a mess but we have taken to fitting her in an older pair of my husbands boxers. She is not a fan, but he and I sure got a kick out of it at first. I will be glad when her heat is over!


Yeah...it's usually pretty messy with my girls. Definitely not something that we could get through without bitches britches and pads.


----------



## Knutdanoodle (Aug 4, 2016)

When do they usually get their first heat? My girl will be a year in a out 2 weeks and still hasn't had hers

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Knutdanoodle said:


> When do they usually get their first heat? My girl will be a year in a out 2 weeks and still hasn't had hers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



It could be up to two years.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Knutdanoodle said:


> When do they usually get their first heat? My girl will be a year in a out 2 weeks and still hasn't had hers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


As TinyPoodles said, it can be awhile still. My mini's both were over 1 year old when they came into their first heat. One was 15 months old, the other was 13 months old.


----------



## Knutdanoodle (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok that's good..Thank you guys...I kept reading 6 months to a year. I've never had a puppy so always worried something is wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Knutdanoodle said:


> Ok that's good..Thank you guys...I kept reading 6 months to a year. I've never had a puppy so always worried something is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Isn't your girl a Dane/poodle cross? Danes and other giant breeds take longer to mature and often come into heat a little later. Or it's possible that she may have had a silent heat that you didn't notice.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Knutdanoodle said:


> When do they usually get their first heat? My girl will be a year in a out 2 weeks and still hasn't had hers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


What variety is your girl? One of my bitches had her first heat at 26 months. The other is 13 months and hasn't been in yet. In this line at least, they don't ever come in before a year of age, often not until 2, and occasionally at 3. 

Someone mentioned silent heat. Look at her nipples - if they are still "puppy nipples" and not more pronounced (they become more pronounced after first heat), then she hasn't had a silent heat.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> That shows that all humans mature differently, some very early, others much later. I don't see why animals would be that much different. Some early, some much later.



And some humans never mature, poor things ?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And some humans never mature, poor things &#55357;&#56862;


Actually, maturity is defined when a person knows when to stop being nasty and hurtful. When someone knows that what they're about to say could hurt someone, and they can stop short of saying those hurtful words. Immaturity is when a person enjoys putting someone down, and actually gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Knutdanoodle (Aug 4, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> What variety is your girl? One of my bitches had her first heat at 26 months. The other is 13 months and hasn't been in yet. In this line at least, they don't ever come in before a year of age, often not until 2, and occasionally at 3.
> 
> Someone mentioned silent heat. Look at her nipples - if they are still "puppy nipples" and not more pronounced (they become more pronounced after first heat), then she hasn't had a silent heat.


They are still really small. She is a standards poodle mixed with dane, i know Danes grow for 2 years but she is waaay.more poodle in size, attitude and looks. I think my researching.always mixes up s poos with toys and other lines so that might be why i get my info wrong. 

Thank you...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Knutdanoodle said:


> They are still really small. She is a standards poodle mixed with dane, i know Danes grow for 2 years but she is waaay.more poodle in size, attitude and looks. I think my researching.always mixes up s poos with toys and other lines so that might be why i get my info wrong.
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I don't think Dane's come in very young, so I wouldn't worry. Most repro vets will say if you get to three years old, then it's time to worry.


----------

